# what is a 1939 colson ladies bike worth??



## krazikev (Nov 1, 2010)

I see one on ebay and want to know what a "needing total resto" is worth? thanks guys


----------



## bairdco (Nov 1, 2010)

i got a 1938 Colson Vogue, all original, excellent shape, stored in a basement since 1940, beautiful bike. 

i couldn't give the thing away. 

i'd post a picture, but my album disappeared for some reason.


i ended up scoring a men's frame and switched all the parts over to it. haven't tried to sell it, though.


----------



## krazikev (Nov 2, 2010)

bairdco said:


> i got a 1938 Colson Vogue, all original, excellent shape, stored in a basement since 1940, beautiful bike.
> 
> i couldn't give the thing away.
> 
> ...




and this answers my Qs in what way?


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 2, 2010)

I think what bairdco means is that there is no "blue book" value on old bikes. Girls bikes especially. These old bikes are worth exactly as much as you, personally are willing to pay for them. If you love the bike buy it. You will almost never make your money back on a bike you restore.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 2, 2010)

*Well said*



twowheelfan said:


> I think what bairdco means is that there is no "blue book" value on old bikes. Girls bikes especially. These old bikes are worth exactly as much as you, personally are willing to pay for them. If you love the bike buy it. You will almost never make your money back on a bike you restore.




I couldn't agree with what you said more -- I buy bikes that I personally like -- value is in the eye of the beholder -- Restoration takes away from the original glory --


----------



## bairdco (Nov 2, 2010)

i meant pretty much what they said. i got the bike at a super deal, otherwise i never woulda bought a ladies bike. i cleaned it up and wanted to sell it at what i thought was a reasonable price, and no one wanted it.

to put a value on it was impossible. i thought it shoulda been in a museum or in a great collection, but no one else saw it that way.

it turned out to be a great parts bike, though. after swapping most of the parts to the man's frame, i sold a few of the parts i didn't use. the rear rack went for more than i paid for the bike.

to answer your question, pretty much every Colson Ladies bike i've seen for sale is around 100-$150. if they'r complete, they make an awesome parts bike, 'cause a man's Colson can be worth 5-10 times that.

finally, if you want the bike for your girlfriend or wife to ride along with you, then it's priceless.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 2, 2010)

Poor Girls bikes! Always used for parts. Do you suppose there will be a time in bicycle collecting that these Girls bikes are rare or collectible? Remember being a kid and customizing those tank bikes? Strip the old tank, rack and that funny springer thingy? lol


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 2, 2010)

post a picture to see what you have


----------



## krazikev (Nov 6, 2010)

twowheelfan said:


> I think what bairdco means is that there is no "blue book" value on old bikes. Girls bikes especially. These old bikes are worth exactly as much as you, personally are willing to pay for them. If you love the bike buy it. You will almost never make your money back on a bike you restore.




yes and no, i just had a guy on here offer me 250.00 for my monark LADIES bike.ok i will look on the bay to see what this bike goes for, thanks guys


----------



## krazikev (Nov 6, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> [URL=http://s835.photobucket


----------



## krazikev (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## krazikev (Nov 6, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> post a picture to see what you have


----------



## HARPO (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm a newbie on this site, but if the bike you're referring to was on Craigslist in Southampton NY a couple of months back, I purchased it. Fair condition is a stretch, but it's all there minus the headlight. It's an "Equipped" model, with the rear carrier that has braces that wrap around the fender (pretty cool feature!). I purchased it mainly for the Eyebrow chainguard (one on ebay recently went for $75 alone), rear drop stand and the tank. Still, I'm tempted to do a resto on it when all this snow decides to leave, but I have other bike projects to work on so it'll be on a list.

fred


----------

